# Mi Ángel Desnudo (Originalmente Escrito En Castellano Por Gianni Truvianni)



## Truvianni (Apr 21, 2011)

Una poesia basada sobre un sueno que mi ángel, Joannuszka Slisznuzka tuvo en el cual corria desnuda en la noche por las calles. Esto siendo mi interpretaccion de su sueno. 

Mi ángel en visiones nocturnas de fantasia 
vuela descubierta por ciudad oscura 
mi ángel vientos de verano asotan trensas doradas 
por la noche en esplendor de bogina lujosa en divinidad 

Mi ángel en abundancia de suenos 
se desviste de complejo 
para no ser limitada 
mi ángel exponiendo en cuerpo 
revolucion de pesamientos liberales 


Mi ángel cadenas de esclavitud se rompen 
mi ángel anda suelta poseida 
de valor interno de confianza 
no acorralada por verguenza

Mi ángel desasiendose de prendas timidas 
senos majestuosos aumentando deseos 
mi ángel se deslisa por avenidas 
con alas de sensualidad 


Mi ángel, atravesando cielos
su rosa de dulce sudor acarisiendo
frescura despertando sentidos de piel fina
brisa sobando penzones en virtud endureciendo
compone aventura de bogina en paisaje maravilla

Mi ángel, cuerpo de bogina 
entre nubes anda subido por tornado 
sin miedo es codiciada en admiracion 
con mirada delicada

Mi ángel, figura divina abre su verdad 
de emociones a placer de todos 
reclama su pureza de alma 
creada en tierna fragilidad 

Mi ángel desnuda viste alma de ser bello 
como bogina afortunada en penas de sentimientos 

La palabra “bogina” la tome del Polaco que quiere decir “diosa”. “Joannuszka” siendo un nombre que le puse en lugar de su verdaro nombre que es “Joanna”. “Joannuszka” incluso siendo un nombre que salio de mi imaginacion que no existe en Polaco. El nombre “Slisznuszka” tampoco existe en Polaco pero es basado sobre la palabra “sliszna” que quiere decir algo como bella.


----------

